# K70 nach drei Monaten zum dritten mal Defekt



## Veged (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
ich muss meine K70 Red nun schon zum zweiten Mal einschicken, da sie doppelte Eingaben bei Tastendruck macht.
Ich habe nun schon häufiger gelesen, dass die Reds wohl recht anfällig für dieses Problem sind.

Schon bei meiner ersten RMA habe ich den Support gefragt, ob sie nicht statt einer K70 Red eine mit braunen Schaltern schicken könnten, doch keine Antwort darauf erhalten.
Auch jetzt habe ich erneut gefragt, ob es möglich ist wegen oben genannter Problematik - und wieder keine Antwort erhalten.

Heißt das man interessiert sich nicht für meine Fragen und rattert nur stumpf die Arbeit ab oder war das ein stilles nein?

Ich habe keine erhebliche Lust meine Tastatur alle 3 Monate einzuschicken weil die Schaltter ihren Geist aufgeben.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ich meine Frage dann vielleicht hier beantwortet bekäme.

MfG
Veged


----------



## azzih (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Blaue LEDs gibts keine mehr. Hab meine blaue grad eingeschickt und ich kann als Ersatz nur ne rote bekommen (was auch net so übel ist da das blaue Licht eh blendet). Die blauen sind reihenweise die LEDs weggestorben, was bei den roten ja nicht so schlimm sein soll. 

Dir wird nix anderes übrig bleiben als noch einmal einschicken. Sollte sie ein drittes mal defekt sein kannst du Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises fordern, da der Hersteller anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist ein fehlerfreies Produkt zu liefern. aber 2x reparieren lassen muss man dem Hersteller normalerweise schon lassen.


----------



## Veged (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Wieso blau? Ich rede von braunen Schaltern 
Natürlich kann ich jetzt kein Geld zurück verlangen. Das war ja auch gar nicht mein Anliegen. Lediglich die Frage, ob ich statttdessen auch braune Schalter bekommen kann. Auf der Supportseite interessiert sich niemand für meine Frage.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Hi Veged,

ich brauche mal deine Ticketnummer, damit ich mir das ganze mal anschauen kann. Warum auf deine Bitte nicht eingegangen wurde, kann ich so jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, werde es aber gerne in Augenschein nehmen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Veged (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Die TicketID ist: 6492719
Ich habe jetzt tatsächlich beim Live Support eine Antwort erhalten.
Die Dame meintte sie könnten das veranlassen, dass ich braune Schalter bekomme.
Fall du trotzdem mal reinschauen willst, bitte 

Vielleicht steht das da ja schon drin.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Gerade geschaut und ja, es ist so vermerkt. MX-Brown wirds werden. Ich hoffe das passt dann so für dich und es kommt kein erneuter Ärger auf dich zu mit dem Keyboard.


----------



## Veged (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Danke für's überprüfen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass dann endlich Ruhe ist.
Ansonsten werde ich mich sicherlich wieder bei euch melden


----------



## Veged (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: K70 RMA - Wechsel der Switches möglich?*

Und da bin ich auch schon wieder.
Ich wünsche frohe Weihnachten gehabt zu haben und ein schönes neues Jahr.
Da hat die Tastatur dieses mal ja satte 3 Monate gehalten. Jetzt beginnen die K- und L-Tasten mit dem gleichen Mist. Entweder die Eingabe erfolgt doppelt oder gar nicht.

So ganz almählich wird es bei dem Gerät knapp mit meiner Geduld. Das wäre dann jetzt das dritte mal Einschicken; zum dritten mal 20€ Porto. Da wäre ich ja schon fast bei einem neuen Brett angelangt.
Nun, meckkern hilft nichts. Da muss eine Lösung her.
Denn eigentlich gefällt mir die Tastatur sehr gut und ich habe mich an sie gewöhnt. Aber ein ständiges Austauschen und zurück auf die ranzige G15 ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. 
Dazu kommen natürlich noch die Portokosten, die mittlerweile erheblich werden.

Was aso machen? Support anschreiben ist klar. Zur Not muss mir Corsair das Geld zurück überweisen. Aber viel lieber hätte ich eigentllich mal ne K70, die llänger als ein halbes Jahr fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Wie können wir uns da am ehesten einig werden?

MfG
Veged


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Veged,

Versandkosten übernehmen wir, dass ist schon mal klar. Mache bitte das Ticket über unser Kundenportal auf und schildere den Fall dort noch mal. Falls du keine Lust dazu hast, poste die Ticketnummer und ich erledige es für dich. Dann kann ich auch gleich mit den Kollegen die Lösungsvorschläge durchgehen und dir mitteilen. Wir finden schon eine Lösung zum Dilemma. 

Grüße


----------



## Veged (17. Januar 2015)

Welche Ticketnummer brauchst du denn? Die vom letzten RMA?
Das wäre die: 6492719

Ich habe jetzt auf die Schnele noch ein Ticket erstellt. Die Nummer ist: 6574183 
Jetzt kannst du dir quasi aussuchen, welchen Weg du mit den Tickets gehen möchtest 

Vielen Dan für die Hilfe und noch ein schönes Restwochenende.

MfG
Veged


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Veged,

der Austausch wird über die 6574183 erfolgen. Ich nehme mich mal dem ganzen an, da ich ja bereits alle Infos beisammen habe.

Grüße


----------



## Veged (21. Januar 2015)

Mahlzeit,
der RMA ist ja gestattet worden, daher nehme ich mal an von Seiten des Supports werde ich nichts mehr hören, sondern in dem Fall von dir, oder wie läuft das weiter?

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die RMA Freigabe erteilt und ein UPS Label für dich beantragt. Sollte dann bei dir im Email-Postfach eintrudeln. Über die Links in der Email kannst du dir einen Abholtag, etc. aussuchen. Sobald die Tastatur bei uns eingegangen ist, wird der Ersatz auf den Weg gebracht. Sofern du Fragen hast, kannst du diese gerne im Ticket selbst oder aber auch hier stellen. Ich helfe gerne weiter.

Grüße


----------



## Veged (22. Januar 2015)

Naja, die einzige Frage, die ich noch habe wäre, wie lange das mit dem Austauschen noch so weiter gehen soll´und was die Alternativen sind.
Ich gebe der Austauschtastatur wieder ca. 3 Monate. 
Und so langsam habe ich darauf auch keine Lust mehr.
Ihr könnt natürlich direkt zwei K70 schicken. Dann habe ich immer eine da, wenn die Benutzte gerade auf dem RMA- Weg ist 
Natürlich kann man jetzt erstmal wieder vertrösten ich solle doch hoffen, dass die nächste Version mal fehlerfrei bleibt. 
Aber irgendwie kann ich da aus der Vergangenheit nicht so recht dran glauben.
Langsam sind auch meine Mittel erschöpft.  Da seid ihr am Drücker.

Wir können uns ja bald du'zen, wenn das so weiter geht. Und du hast sicherlich besseres zu tun als mich alle paar Monate abzufertigen 
Man könnte zum Beispiel einmal drüber nachdenken mich upzugraden.

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Januar 2015)

Hi Veged,

es gibt sicherlich weitere Möglichkeiten und Wege die Sache zu lösen. Ich schlag vor, dass du den Austausch so erst einmal durchführst. Sollte es wider Erwarten erneut zu Problemen kommen, sprechen wir weiter. Probiere in der Zwischenzeit einfach mal folgendes aus: Sofern vorhanden, nutze Druckluft um die Switches einmal durchzupusten. Taste entfernen, Switch reindrücken und mit Druckluft durchpusten. Die mechanischen Switches sind nicht so gut auf Staub zu sprechen. So ein Blasebalg aus dem Fotobereich wikt da oft wunder. Ich persönlich habe mehrere mechanische Tastaturen im Einsatz und puste die ab und zu oberflächlich durch und habe bisher keine Probleme mit doppelt auslösenden Tasten gehabt.

Grüße


----------



## Veged (28. Januar 2015)

Moin, moin!

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Wie lange dauert das denn durchschnittlich, bis die Mail von UPS da ist? 
Hier ist noch nichts angekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2015)

Ich hab eben im System geschaut und dort ist bereits eine Trackingnummer hinterlegt worden. Schau mal in deine Spam/Junk Ordner deines Emailpostfaches. Eventuell hat es sich dorthin verirrt?

Grüße


----------



## Veged (29. Januar 2015)

Hmmm, hier ist ne E-Mail von DHL mit einem angeblichen Returnlabel.
Da du meintest es geht über UPS habe ich das direkt als Spam eingestuft. Zumal die Email auch nicht wirklich professionell ausschaut.


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben. Ich hake in der Sache nach.


----------



## Veged (17. März 2015)

So, das Keyboard ist da. Auf ein Neues also 
Ich lasse die Folie dieses Mal auf dem Corsair Logo sitzen. Vielleicht ist das ja nur böse, weil es ab und zu Staub abbekommt.


----------



## Bluebeard (20. März 2015)

Ich drücke die Daumen. Falls es zu Problemen kommt bitte melden. Folie hab ich immer abgezogen und bisher funktioniert das Logo noch einwandfrei.  Spass beiseite. Die Switches sind ja alle deutsche Markenware, entsprechend bin ich selbst überrascht, dass es doch ab und an mal Ausreißer gibt. Bei der Anzahl an Switches die wir verbauen ist die Rate aber sehr gering. Klar, dass wenn es bei einem wiederholt passiert, man es so nicht direkt glauben mag. Würde ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt. Dafür haben wir ja die Garantie und die greift.


----------

